# خاص بمحاضرات الامن والسلامه لتنبيه العمال من حماية انفسهم



## ابراهيم طيفور (8 يوليو 2010)

كيفية توجيه وتنبيه العمال الجدد لمنطقه العمل


----------



## ابراهيم طيفور (8 يوليو 2010)

*مهم لأعمال الحفر والطرنشات*

كيف تجعل منطقت عملك امنه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

